# teaching jobs in Indonesia



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello all, my gf is a dual degreed teacher English/Maths, Filipino, mature age, with 23 years teaching experience. We have talked about going to Indonesia for a few years and she wonders what the chances are of obtaining a job there? She is currently teaching in Thailand. Grateful for any feedback.


----------



## Chris Patton (Dec 13, 2010)

There are quite a lot of varied teaching jobs available in Indonesia. You can start out at entry level with a language centre or go right up to a very good position with an International school, depending upon qualifications and experience. 
The only trouble you might run into is whether or not an employer is willing to sponsor your visa. There are age restrictions on foreign workers, so depending on how mature you and your gf are, you may run into difficulties. I suggest you contact some schools directly and see where they stand.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks Chris, yes could be a problem she is 47 and already encounters some problems in Thailand where she is currently teaching. Will heed your advice.


----------



## Chris Patton (Dec 13, 2010)

It sort of depends on what you mean by mature age. The fact that she has degrees works in her favour, as does her Filipino nationality. Quite a few National and even International schools are interested in qualified Filipino's. The big question in terms of a work visa is age. For most jobs the upper cut off is between 50-55. Many teachers who are established may be able to stay long beyond that, but getting a new job at that age can be challenging. Some schools are able to get visas for people older than that, some just aren't interested. 
Your gf's best bet is to start contacting some individual schools to see what sort of requirements they have. Peak hiring season is coming up, as most schools will start a new term in July 2013.


----------



## adam8 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice info. Thank you Chris Patton.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Chris Patton said:


> It sort of depends on what you mean by mature age. The fact that she has degrees works in her favour, as does her Filipino nationality. Quite a few National and even International schools are interested in qualified Filipino's. The big question in terms of a work visa is age. For most jobs the upper cut off is between 50-55. Many teachers who are established may be able to stay long beyond that, but getting a new job at that age can be challenging. Some schools are able to get visas for people older than that, some just aren't interested.
> Your gf's best bet is to start contacting some individual schools to see what sort of requirements they have. Peak hiring season is coming up, as most schools will start a new term in July 2013.


thank you also for the information.


----------

